# Todays underground rough-in



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice dude gotta love an underground with no dirt.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I love under ground thats above ground !


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

It below ground just no dirt .they have styrofoam backfill for weight on parking deck below .you can see the backfill stacked up in bottom pic


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

lol I wish my rough ins didnt involve cutting the floor with a saw, removing concrete, digging, digging, and more digging! that looks like a dream! nice work, jealous


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't get it, a slab is getting poured on top of another slab?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I don't get it, a slab is getting poured on top of another slab?


I don't get it either lol, so u ain't the only 1

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

maybe its below grade too a sump?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Three stories of parking below foam backfill to get back street grade. Plumbing goes in foam between roof of parking and floor of store . No sump


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It looks cool to me. 

Foam beneath the floor is a interesting concept. Heck, who cares, take the good with the bad.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

waldrop said:


> Three stories of parking below foam backfill to get back street grade. Plumbing goes in foam between roof of parking and floor of store . No sump


I'm sorry but I don't understand this, can you explain further? Thanks.


----------

